# Best Gaming PC Build for $1000 give or take



## MOHCHAOS (Nov 29, 2007)

Need everything except:

Case
Sound Card
hard drive
aftermarket heat sink
fans


I have a 250g hard drive. I would Consider getting a 1 tb drive. 

1000 budget give or take $200


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

Just curious what harddrive and case you have now?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130434
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106263
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice build.


----------



## MOHCHAOS (Nov 29, 2007)

250g 7200 rpm Harddrive nothing fancy.
Have an antec 900 case.

I like your suggestions. I was thinking just like you except Im thinking. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130449
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138118

More money but along the same lines. Any reason you picked that particular memory? I had planned on these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289

I think your right on. I was thinking the exact same powersupply/processor.


----------



## MOHCHAOS (Nov 29, 2007)

Asus P5Q Deluxe?

Ive heard good thinks about this board.


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

Do not get the biostar board. Stick to Gigabyte or Asus with a P45 chipset. I am partial to gigabyte myself. 

The gtx295 is pushing you original 1000$ budget... You will also need quite a bit more power for that card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009 this would be the absolute minimum for the power supply. What size/resolution monitor do you plan on using with this computer. Unless you are playing on a very large high res monitor you will rarely stress the 260, meaning most of the gtx 295's power would be wasted. 

I picked the ram because ddr2 800 is plenty unless you are going to be doing some insane High fsb overclocking. You wont have any problems reaching 4 ghz with the ddr2 800. I picked those particular sticks because of the 4-4-4-12 timings. I have a feeling you will get slightly better performance and stability out of the ram i suggested, but probably not noticable. 

The p5q deluxe is nice i guess... i don't see much reason to pay more for it over the p5q pro or the gigabyte ud3p/ud3r.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

cami said:


> Do not get the biostar board. Stick to Gigabyte or Asus with a P45 chipset. I am partial to gigabyte myself.
> 
> The gtx295 is pushing you original 1000$ budget... You will also need quite a bit more power for that card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009 this would be the absolute minimum for the power supply. What size/resolution monitor do you plan on using with this computer. Unless you are playing on a very large high res monitor you will rarely stress the 260, meaning most of the gtx 295's power would be wasted.
> 
> ...


Good post all valid points.


----------

